# Netbeans 4.0 wie und wo eigenes manifest ?



## rwolf (11. Mrz 2005)

also, netbeans 4.0 hilfe sagt, unter project,properties könne man ein manifest angeben,
aber da ist nirgendwo ein feld dafür !

mein projekt bindet zwei externe jars ein, das scheint ntb zu begreifen..
in der IDE läuft das Programm wie geschmiert.

aber beim start der automatisch erzeugten JAR : 

"Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from <meinjar>.jar"

wo muß ich jetzt ansetzen ?


----------



## rwolf (11. Mrz 2005)

nun, der gleiche Fehler tritt auch bei der jar-Datei vom
eingebauten Beispiel 'Anagramm' auf !

PLEASE HELP !!!


----------



## rwolf (16. Mrz 2005)

wenn ich Neue java-dateien erzeuge und dort vorhandenen Code reinkopiere
und den vorgeschlagenen Package-Namen beibehalte,
dann wird eine lauffähige jar erzeugt..

viel Arbeit, aber immerhin..

ende posting :wink:


----------

